# drywall nz



## sjd1975 (Jan 27, 2013)

hi ,am new to this site and looking for advise about the work situation in auckland. I work as a dryliner/fixer in uk ,and am trying to find out about wages/rates that i could earn in auckland ,and also if there is much work there . i would appreciate any info please thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sjd1975 said:


> hi ,am new to this site and looking for advise about the work situation in auckland. I work as a dryliner/fixer in uk ,and am trying to find out about wages/rates that i could earn in auckland ,and also if there is much work there . i would appreciate any info please thanks


Hey,
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry I'm no expert of your trade or the work situation in Auckland, but.......
I know a fella in Auckland who has his own roof lining company (flat roof cladding etc) and he has plenty work just in the Auckland region and doesn't appear to be slowing down.
I've also heard there will be lots of new builds going up all over the area in the years to come.
There will also be lots of work if you became involved in the Christchurch rebuild which is a 10 year plan.

On the actual job front I'm not sure your trade is the same here.

Anyone out there know for sure ?

Eg a builder in UK builds walls with brick, block etc and thats about the limit even though they might be able to do more.
Here a builder does virtually everything in a house build apart from electrics, gas fitting, plumbing.
Basically they do everything else from foundations to timber frame erection to fencing around the garden. They fit kitchens, bathrooms, do drainage etc etc.
They seem or are expected to be multi-skilled.
Maybe you need to get some other skills under your belt to earn more $'s ?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

